# Banner Requests



## Naruto (Sep 19, 2014)

Alright, whoever wants to contribute with a banner submission for the Arcade please feel free to post it. Don't worry about picture dimensions, I'll resize it if need be.

Once we have a few entries I will add a poll to the thread and we can all vote for what goes up there. We will rotate the banner whenever the section gets tired of it (or on a regular schedule, whatever you guys want).

Lets do this.

*edit:*

To be clear, the banner will be visible inside the section but not on the front page. This is because if every section were to have a banner, our front page would be impossible to navigate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2014)

Reposting


----------



## Shirker (Sep 19, 2014)

Any time limit on this?

I may or may not whip something up for this.


----------



## Krory (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2014)

Welp.. might as well lock this for at least a few weeks 

EDIT: On another note, I'm surprised you didn't squeeze Lara in there as well


----------



## Krory (Sep 20, 2014)

It'd be too typical of me and I wanted to try to limit it to only ONE character that was "mine" - Claire > Lara. Tried to pick stuff that was at the top of the list or I know people here talked about. Norman Reedus for PT/Silent Hills, Snake for MGSV, Noctis for FFXV, the girl I don't know from Fatal Frame V, Link from Hyrule Warriors, and Bayonetta for Bayonetta 2. And of course a little Smash reference.

Figure we can't get away with the seizure image so I made an alternate, safer one.


----------



## Krory (Sep 20, 2014)

Huh, just realized, those are all Japanese games.

How 'bout that.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 20, 2014)

might as well use matts
the seizure version of course


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2014)

Japanesey as fuck and pretty cluttered but I kinda like it.


----------



## Krory (Sep 20, 2014)

I literally didn't realize until after I posted it how Japanese-y it was.

Damn my cis white male brain.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 20, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Any time limit on this?
> 
> I may or may not whip something up for this.



No time limit for now, and any banner submissions that don't win can participate again in the future.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2014)

where is Clementine krory


----------



## Krory (Sep 20, 2014)

Busy shooting Kenny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2014)

extra points for being Japanesey.. :sanji


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2014)

Oooo, I think I'll work on something pretty dope status.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 27, 2014)

If it's going to take a month to get more submissions we could just put something up there now and change it later.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 29, 2014)

Since no one is submitting anything I'm just going to use Krory's banner. Next time somebody comes up with something we just save it to use in a month.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2014)

Telegrams usually post banners that get 5+ votes or something.. So that works out well


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2014)

krory said:


> Huh, just realized, those are all Japanese games.
> 
> How 'bout that.



Something something more games


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 29, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 29, 2014)

"Welcome to the arcade"
*Villager's murder face pops out*


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 29, 2014)

SO WEABOO THAT IS HERETICAL!

This one is better



i used as a wallpaper for a while 2 years ago


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2014)

Loving the new banner for the arcade


----------



## Naruto (Sep 30, 2014)

One day I will change the arcade banner to this.

But I'm saving it for now


----------



## Atlas (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh god yes.


----------



## Krory (Sep 30, 2014)

That's hot, yo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2014)

Naruto said:


> One day I will change the arcade banner to this.
> 
> But I'm saving it for now



Yes.

To this.

Much of it.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 30, 2014)

Motherfucking Big Boss in the banner, but this



Naruto said:


> One day I will change the arcade banner to this.
> 
> But I'm saving it for now




is pretty good.


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2014)

I know I already won but just throwing out a possibility that perhaps as a community we could more work on - come December (probably closer towards the end, but maybe earlier as I don't know of many December releases) we could hold an annual Game of the Year poll/whatnot for the Arcade. Then we could either give the winning game its own banner, or cater to more folks and do like a top 3 (or if people REALLY want to be picky, top 5?) games of the year and make a banner out of those.

If someone else f


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 2, 2014)

I stumbled into this section and saw that amazing banner.

And then I stumbled into this thread and saw that Mako.

All I can say is yes. More of this.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2014)

So...time for a new banner?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2014)

Nardo and I (and think Krory too) suggested a GOTY thread where the winner will get to have a banner. Needless to say, a mod needs to get that shit started


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> Nardo and I (and think Krory too) suggested a GOTY thread where the winner will get to have a banner. Needless to say, a mod needs to get that shit started



You don't need a mod to start things 

Just tell me what to do and I'll sponsor whatever you guys wanna do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2014)

krory is too busy not posting here. I think I'll do everything myself. I'll need some plugging tho. So if you, Dream, Velocity, and Boskov wanna help with that. Please do.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2014)

Re: GOTY banner duration:

Until people get bored of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2014)

I am okay with that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2015)

Okay, so since nobody else nominated anyone for the banner. I say submissions should be open.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 2, 2015)

Here's something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh nice. Let's just wait for a few approvals/submissions though. Or maybe we should use a banner every few weeks?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2015)

Would a gif also be acceptable as a banner? Because I think this gif with the same text as Kaitou's banner would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2015)

current banner is a gif death


----------



## Naruto (Jan 2, 2015)

I think we should really rotate banners more often.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2015)

Khris said:


> current banner is a gif death



Oh shit, you're right. I always forget that Villager creeps out of the right side.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2015)

As for banner switching... this is a crazy idea, but to build support for it, perhaps there could be a biweekly or monthly contest. People submit their banners, then the users vote on it, and whoever wins get sparkles or a big avy or something until the next contest?

I'm no good with Photoshop so I may never submit anything, but I think it's a good idea to get people more motivated.

There could also be a selection of "themes" for the month (or biweekly, however often we do the contest) that users vote on, and then people make a banner based on the theme that won. Such as "retro", "RPG", "AAA release of the month", etc.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 2, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I think we should really rotate banners more often.





Death-kun said:


> As for banner switching... this is a crazy idea, but to build support for it, perhaps there could be a biweekly or monthly contest. People submit their banners, then the users vote on it, and whoever wins get sparkles or a big avy or something until the next contest?
> 
> I'm no good with Photoshop so I may never submit anything, but I think it's a good idea to get people more motivated.
> 
> There could also be a selection of "themes" for the month (or biweekly, however often we do the contest) that users vote on, and then people make a banner based on the theme that won. Such as "retro", "RPG", "AAA release of the month", etc.



I like the idea but during the the entire month of January or the first few weeks of the month, I'm thinking if we should do it on the top games of 2014.

Granted, the community would still vote on which one we like best to be featured.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2015)

I agree, January should be dedicated to the top games of the past year, the top games being decided by our GotY threads.  We can take the top 5 (or top 10, however many we want), and then people make a banner including all of those games. 

As for my contest idea, I'll try to make it more concise.

Every month there will be a banner contest. The first week of a new month, there will be a voting thread to decide what the next banner's theme will be. The next two weeks will be time for participants to make submissions. The final week of the month there will be a vote thread to decide on the banner, and the banner that wins will be next month's banner.

I say we start this stuff in February to decide on March's banner. For January and February we'll just do banners for the top 2014 games. 

So it'll look like this:

February Week 1 - vote thread for theme
February Weeks 2&3: banner submissions
February Week 4: vote thread for banner
March 1st: winning banner is put up


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 2, 2015)

I approve of the idea. Should the theme be related to games released within that month? 

Granted there's drought months but we'll figure it out.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> I approve of the idea. Should the theme be related to games released within that month?
> 
> Granted there's drought months but we'll figure it out.



Well, that's what the voting is for.  There can be many themes to choose from, such as "retro", "Playstation", "Mario", "this month's game releases", etc. The one that gets the most votes will be the theme for the next month. However, I still haven't worked out how to decide what themes there should be to vote from. Perhaps the mods can just randomly think of... 5 themes to choose from. Something like that.

Or I can, if the mods would rather delegate the contest organization to the members. Since it's my idea, I wouldn't object to running it.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 2, 2015)

That works too. 

I said that because it would be cool if the banner stays relevant. 

But any good theme is perfect.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2015)

As long as we get banners, it's all good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2015)

Action game banner, maybe fighter themed


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Would a gif also be acceptable as a banner? Because I think this gif with the same text as Kaitou's banner would be pretty awesome.



Gifs are fine.  Just keep them to a reasonable file-size.  2mb is my preference.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

We could try doing something that doesn't suck - just a suggestion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2015)

this guy


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

So you want it to suck?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2015)

Well submit something then if you think you can do better.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay.



Could probably change/finetune it if necessary but you guys go with your guts.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

Another version with a quote.

I like quotes.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

Ahhh, crap, something got erased. Shit, let me try again.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

There.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 4, 2015)

Why can't I rep this more than once?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm totally abusing my power and putting krory's up there immediately while you guys vote for a potential replacement.

I mean, for real though, if you want something else in there please submit it and vote. I am tired of the old banner


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2015)

That's a pretty awesome banner.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 4, 2015)

Now that's a badass banner.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 4, 2015)

Let's keep that one tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

That's how you do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2015)

Again, I can have versions without the quote if people wish.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

Nah, this is pretty good. The quote adds life.


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2015)

The quote improves it by a bit. ^_^


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2015)

I like quotes in everything. :33


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2015)

The fuck is Krory doing, talking the talk and walking the walk with these banners?

You trying to contribute to this shithole or something. It's almost like you care.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

krory has always been tsundere to this section. not news tbh.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2015)

krory for mod


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 6, 2015)

I feel the need to praise the sun.


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh, Patches.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2015)

Until somebody makes a new banner I will start throwing random pictures up there


----------



## Atlas (Feb 18, 2015)

Should have a Majora's Mask one now.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

I'll take suggestions for a new banner to make.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2015)

The banner I currently put up should change every time you refresh


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 18, 2015)

Great banners.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2015)

Cool. We should add a few every once in a while.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 19, 2015)

will you add banners for rotation if people make some?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 19, 2015)

Scerpers said:


> will you add banners for rotation if people make some?



I wouldn't mind, but the method I'm using at the moment sadly only allows for three. If someone knows of an alternative I would totally use it.

Going forward it would be great to always have more than one banner so we don't get tired of things so fast, and also so we can use more submissions rather than simply choosing one.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll make more if someone wants, as long as somebody gives me an idea.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 19, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I wouldn't mind, but the method I'm using at the moment sadly only allows for three. If someone knows of an alternative I would totally use it.
> 
> Going forward it would be great to always have more than one banner so we don't get tired of things so fast, and also so we can use more submissions rather than simply choosing one.



does  work? it says you have to register so i said fuck that noise but if it works...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

I think we should add a Pokemon one as well


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2015)

Naruto can you put this for a couple of days please? :33


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

khris said:


> Naruto can you put this for a couple of days please? :33



OH MY GOD

IT HAPPENED

HOLY SHIT I DID NOT EXPECT IT

THIS IS GREAT


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2015)

link the lonk to the game too?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 22, 2015)

I have my hands full at the moment but if another mod wants to put up that banner they have my blessing, otherwise I will do it when I get the chance.

I also think Krory had a great banner to put up but I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

I actually had a great banner idea, I'm still working it out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanx Boskov-sama


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

So, I had discussed with Naruto before the idea of doing something to honor CMX here in the Arcade, but unfortunately plans kind of fell through. This past January would have been ten years for him here at NF, so although we're a little late, I decided to make this and maybe put it up for a while. Alternatively, could wait until August (month of birth).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2015)

oh man, yes. that would be amazing. great banner as well.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks, glad it does him some justice. As long as everyone (namely the staff) is cool with it and no one thinks it's in poor taste or anything but always thought it'd be nice to give him some proper recognition here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2015)

I am cool with it.


----------



## teddy (Feb 23, 2015)

Not seeing any issues with it either


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2015)

krory said:


> So, I had discussed with Naruto before the idea of doing something to honor CMX here in the Arcade, but unfortunately plans kind of fell through. This past January would have been ten years for him here at NF, so although we're a little late, I decided to make this and maybe put it up for a while. Alternatively, could wait until August (month of birth).



The other banner just went up there, what do you guys want to do? We could have this for the whole duration of the month of august.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 23, 2015)

leave the current one up


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2015)

Naruto said:


> The other banner just went up there, what do you guys want to do? We could have this for the whole duration of the month of august.



Yeah, I think that's a good idea.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2015)

Not going to change it?


----------



## Naruto (Mar 7, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not going to change it?



d

I'll put something up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2015)

I'll *TRY *something, but I can't guarantee it's gonna be amazing


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2015)

Someone give me an idea and I'll see what I can do.

I was hoping to do something with winners from the Developer of the Year competition but nobody was interested so... fuck it.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 7, 2015)

Okay so I just added 18 banners to the rotation. If you don't mind I'd like to keep these for a while.

If you want yours added it has to have the same size and border, otherwise go nuts


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2015)

What's the size of the border? 2px?


----------



## Naruto (Mar 7, 2015)

khris said:


> What's the size of the border? 2px?



3 pixels.

And the banner rotates when you refresh or close the window. Navigating away won't do it.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 9, 2015)

Really loving the randomizer, Nardo.

Good job.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 9, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Really loving the randomizer, Nardo.
> 
> Good job.



Thank you


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 9, 2015)

The idea is really great although some of the banners are kinda bland.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 17, 2015)

we need a LoK banner

maybe Defiance art


----------



## Naruto (Mar 17, 2015)

Feel free to submit stock if not a banner outright.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2015)

Another kickstarter funded that a good amount of regular members here are interested in. 

If you may Nardo. At least until before E3 hype season starts.


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2015)

Let me just resize that giant thing then go ask an admin to put that up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2015)

Thanks Nardo 


Hopefully Metroid is next. :metroid


----------



## Atlas (May 13, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Yeah, absolutely. I will add them to the rotation of the other banners once we get rid of this one and whatever we come up with for E3. We are in need of fresh stuff anyway



Thanks dood.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2015)

Pretty self-explanatory


----------



## DeathScream (May 19, 2015)

my suggestion


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2015)

Would anyone mind if this goes into the rotation pics?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2015)

Guys guys. We need an E3-related banner.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2015)

I suggest this, so we don't have a million "What time is the _____ conference at if I live in _____?" posts in the E3 thread.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

We already have two threads in relation to the schedule.  

Need a gif of some sorts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Pick your poison 

EDIT:

one more


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I will ask for it to be put up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, based Naruto.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2015)

This should be up at least for a couple a days IMO.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 13, 2015)

I'll put in the request.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice banner.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 31, 2015)

Since the novelty of the banner has largely worn off and we have a metric fuckton of stickies, I'm unsticking this topic. You can post banner requests in the convo or just PM me.


----------

